# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Request] Render=)

## EviNion

*Hai! EviNion Here, anyways just wondering; could someone please make me a render of:

- male undead rogue
- full bloodfang gear
- shealthed 2x perditions blade
- motion : Danciing 


If yuo could please also make the render already transparent ^^ Thanks you

+Rep! For anyone who does it, I am accepting mroe than one if, more people would like to help for some good ol' rep

P.S: could you make the render ; dancing like 'Unreal's' Signature, how he's in the air, doing the 'jump up and down dance':S lol sorry if it's unclear

Thanks EviNion*

----------


## Knomez

here you go, its the PSD

----------


## PrimoPie

in the future just upload / save as .png this will eliminate the need to download.

I have a vertical montiror whats that program used here i wanna try thanks in advance!!!

----------


## Knomez

that i used to render? or to get the UD rogue? or are you even asking me a question >.<

----------


## EviNion

:Frown:  I can't download :Frown:

----------


## PrimoPie

And this is why im hot/.//



EDIT: I have a vertical monitor so I can create very large models!

----------


## EviNion

absolutely epic...

----------

